# [ERREUR] Je comprend plus rien -_- [résolu mode troll :p]

## Linux.FraisE

Bonsoir,

voila c'est ma 2eme insallation de Gentoo et l'hors du 1er reboot de cette installation j'ai eu ces méssages d'erreurs ce qui empeche le systeme de démarrer.

#########################

sources: gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.3

amd athlon xp

256ram

install= Stage 1

dd =20go 1ere nappe ide ,esclave

boot=grub 

voila je c'est pas si ça suffit.

/boot=ext2

/ =ext3

/home=ext3

/usr=ext3

#########################

voici les images de mes erreurs:

Image 1 : http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img1.JPG

Image 2 :http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img2.JPG

Image 3 :http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img3.JPG

Image 4 :http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img4.JPG

Image 5 :http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img5.JPG

Image 6 :http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img6.JPG

Mon fichier FSTAB

```
/dev/hdb2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hdb5               /               ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 2

/dev/hdb3               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb6               /usr            ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 1

/dev/hdb7               /home           ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 1

/dev/hdb1               /mnt/120        ntfs            ro,user,noatime,auto    0 0

/dev/hda2               /mnt/XP         ntfs            ro,user,noatime,auto    0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/vide       vfat            ro,user,noatime         0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/DvD        iso9660         ro,user,noauto          0 0

/dev/hdc                /mnt/DVDWrite   iso9660         ro,user,noauto          0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,user             0 0

 NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none                    /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs        defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/pts        devpts          gid=5,mode=620          0 0
```

Si vous avez des réponses  :Question:   parseque la je dèsespere  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Linux.FraisE on Fri Feb 20, 2004 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rk187

Essaye d'enlever "user" de ta partition root dans fstab mais je n'suis pas sur que ca vienne de là.

----------

## Bastux

Vi j'ai jamais vu ça là...

Sympa les photos sinon  :Wink: 

rk187 a ptete raison enlève user de ta partition root.

Voilà la mienne si ça peut t'aider.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> ...

 

Sinon essaye de suivre ce fstaab en ce qui concerne les options, je sais pas comment tu en as obtenu un comme ça mais il me parait super bizarre   :Confused: Last edited by Bastux on Thu Feb 19, 2004 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kathryl

Je pencherais aussi pour les users dans les lignes suivantes : 

```
/dev/hdb5               /               ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 2 

/dev/hdb6               /usr            ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 1 

/dev/hdb7               /home           ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 1 

```

----------

## Yann

Heu... sans vouloir abuser, c'est possible d'avoir une retranscription "écrite" des erreurs? Ca serait plus simple pour ceux qui veulent bien essayer d'aider  :Wink: 

----------

## Linux.FraisE

Merci pour vos réponses , j'ai modifier mon fichier FSTAB voila ce que ça donne  :Sad:  :Sad: 

http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img7.JPG

(désolée Yann,mais avec toutes les erreurs je suis d'en l'imcapatiter de tout réecrire. Des images numérique ne suffisent pas? :/)

partition /boot bousiller ou partition / emdommager ? je comprend pas trop il dit que c'est un mauvais system de fchier je croie non?

----------

## Kathryl

Tu as essayé d'acceder a cette partition en chargeant un stage ?

(suis pas clair je sais :p mais j'arriverais pas a expliquer la procedure, je suis persuadé que quelqu'un comprendra et expliquera beaucoup mieux :p)

Comment modifie tu ton fstab d'ailleurs ?

----------

## Linux.FraisE

je modifie mon fstab en re-entrant en chroot avec le cd

mais pour ton system de stage je comprend pas trop :/

----------

## Kathryl

Avec le CD tu charge le Stage1 j'ai vu  :Smile: 

C'est a peu pres ce que je voulais dire (néanmoins j'ai prevenu je suis pas clair, d'ailleurs je me comprends jamais moi meme ^^)

Avec ton CD tu boot, tu modifie ton fstab et tu reboot c'est ca ?

Mais a tu essayé de monter le /dev/hdb5 en chroot ?

----------

## rk187

La je vais faire une supposition mais que ce passerai t'il si on ce trompait dans le type de partition ? genre le coup du 82 a la place de 83 pour la native linux.

Peut etre que ta partition /dev/hdb5 est en 82 et ça pose probleme de reconnaissance vu que le "auto" dans fstab ce base la-dessus.

à verifier...

----------

## Linux.FraisE

 *Kathryl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avec ton CD tu boot, tu modifie ton fstab et tu reboot c'est ca ?
> 
> Mais a tu essayé de monter le /dev/hdb5 en chroot ?

 

oui, sinon monter /dev/hdb5 en chroot ça me dit :

```
mount:  /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /busy

mount: according to mtab , /dev/hdb5 is already mounted on /
```

----------

## Kathryl

 *rk187 wrote:*   

> La je vais faire une supposition mais que ce passerai t'il si on ce trompait dans le type de partition ? genre le coup du 82 a la place de 83 pour la native linux.
> 
> Peut etre que ta partition /dev/hdb5 est en 82 et ça pose probleme de reconnaissance vu que le "auto" dans fstab ce base la-dessus.
> 
> à verifier...

 

En mettant 

```
/dev/hdb5               /               ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 2
```

Par

```
/dev/hdb5               /               auto            noatime,auto,user       0 2
```

?

Linux.FraisE> et si tu fait un "ls /" ou un "dir /" ?

----------

## Linux.FraisE

 *Kathryl wrote:*   

>  *rk187 wrote:*   La je vais faire une supposition mais que ce passerai t'il si on ce trompait dans le type de partition ? genre le coup du 82 a la place de 83 pour la native linux.
> 
> Peut etre que ta partition /dev/hdb5 est en 82 et ça pose probleme de reconnaissance vu que le "auto" dans fstab ce base la-dessus.
> 
> à verifier... 
> ...

 

je vais essayer de modifier le fstab en m'etant auto et pour toi le ls / ou dir /

ça donne ça :

http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img9.JPG

et pour mes partition vue avec cfdisk :

http://soya.chez.tiscali.fr/gentoo/img8.JPG

----------

## Kathryl

Essaye en chroot de faire un "e2fsck /dev/hdb5"

C'est censé verifier le systeme de fichier de /dev/hdb5

Si ca passe sans probleme c'est qu'il y a un hic ailleurs...

----------

## Linux.FraisE

e2fsck /dev/hdb5  pass tres bien ,

par contre /dev/hdb2 (/boot) 

PASS1 : checking inodes ,blocks,and sizes

PASS2 : checking directory structure

PASS3 : checking directory connectivity

PASS4 : checking counts

PASS5 : checking group summary information

/dev/hdb2 : 33/18144 files (6.1% non-contiguous), 4870/72292 blocks

(pss:je suis sur irc.debian.org chan : #gentoofr  pseudo :Soya)

----------

## sebbb

je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous laissez "user" sur le partition / !

Je cite le man : user sert à autoriser un utilisateur non super-utilisateur à monter le système de fichier...

Je ne dis pas que le pb viens de la, mais ça me semble une erreur !

Il en est de même pour les patitions /boot /usr et /home, un utilisateur, ne dois pas avoir le droit de monter ces partitions...

D'autre part ton périférique DVDWrite et en ro (read-only)... ça risque pas de poser pb pour la suite ??? :)

----------

## sebbb

 *Linux.FraisE wrote:*   

> (pss:je suis sur irc.debian.org chan : #gentoofr  pseudo :Soya)

 

y'a les canaux #gentoofr et #frgentoo sur irc.freenode.net, y'a plein de gens biens dessus :)

----------

## Kathryl

Et moi au boulot :p

(Pis je me connecte rarement sur irc, sauf sur quakenet, enfin j'y suis connecté mais 99% du temps en away :p)

Mais si /dev/hdb5 fonctionne il ne devrait pas y avoir de probleme

C'est que c'est ailleurs

Peut etre le kernel a la limite avec les support de fichier ?

sebbb> Il me semble que Linux.Fraise a deja enlevé ces parametres "user"

----------

## sebbb

 *Kathryl wrote:*   

> sebbb> Il me semble que Linux.Fraise a deja enlevé ces parametres "user"

 

Ben en tous cas il l'a pas dis :)-

(Sinon seriez-vous prets à me payer des cours de lecture ??? :)

----------

## Kathryl

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Ben en tous cas il l'a pas dis -
> 
> (Sinon seriez-vous prets à me payer des cours de lecture ??? 

 

Non je confirme il ne l'a pas dit expressement qu'il a enlevé les user mais il a modifié son fstab  :Wink: 

----------

## Linux.FraisE

Exacte je les modifier en retirant les "user" , j'ai méme tester la methode de rk187 avec le "auto" à la place de "ext2,ext3" mais ça revien au méme

----------

## Kathryl

Question toute bete, dans ton kernel tu as utilisé genkernel ou tu as choisis tes options a la main ?

Si a la main, as tu bien le support ext2, ext3 au moins ? (on sait jamais ca arrive d'oublier une option  :Smile: )

Sinon as tu essayé de tout supprimer et tout refaire ? (puisque apparement tu en es au debut)

----------

## Linux.FraisE

oui je les compiler a la main,et j'ai choisie ext2+ext2 extended

ext3+ext3extended

et non j'ai pas rerere essayer d'install   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

ça fait 2fois (1ere fois javais oublier des étapes :p )

mais bon j'pense que ça vas etre la solution.

Mon probléme restera dans le mystere :p

(ps: personnes habite dans la Pas-de-Calais (a Lens plus précisement)  pour installer une gentoo ? mdr )

----------

## Kathryl

Une autre possibilitée, serait un probleme de droit

Quand tu fait en chroot "ls -la /", les systemes de fichiers appartiennent ils bien a root:root ? (de memoire je crois que ca doit etre ca)

----------

## Yann

 *Linux.FraisE wrote:*   

> (ps: personnes habite dans la Pas-de-Calais (a Lens plus précisement)  pour installer une gentoo ? mdr )

 

Ca dépend, ca bouge à Lens? Y'a des bars sympas aprés l'install?   :Cool: 

----------

## fidzysss

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdb2               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1
> 
> /dev/hdb5               /               ext3            noatime,auto,user       0 2
> ...

 

moi c'est la 6e colonne qui m'embete, avec les 2 et les 1. Vu la doc de fstab, la partition / doit toujours être en 1 et les autres en 2 ou plus

----------

## EvaSDK

hum ca devrait pas poser ce genre de problèmes quand même.

Sinon, je pencherais aussi pour un problème de droit, mais je vois pas comment elle aurait fait son compte avec la doc.

----------

## Linux.FraisE

 *Yann wrote:*   

>  *Linux.FraisE wrote:*   (ps: personnes habite dans la Pas-de-Calais (a Lens plus précisement)  pour installer une gentoo ? mdr ) 
> 
> Ca dépend, ca bouge à Lens? Y'a des bars sympas aprés l'install?  

 

##

Oui il y a des bars sympas  :Wink:  2 pas loin de chez moi, des Pub's   :Rolling Eyes: 

##

Pour ce qui est de mon probléme je pense que ma partition /boot était endommager,j'ai recommencée l'install ont vera bien.

@fidzysss: Merci pour ta remarque j'en tien compte pour mon fstab j'ai utiliser le meme que j'avais sans les user , mais je corrige aussi les numéros  :Smile: 

merci pour tous  :Smile: 

----------

## EvaSDK

et met du reiserfs pour ton / tant que t'y est et du xfs pour le reste (toujours ext2 pour /boot)

c roulaize plus

(attention il est grand et il est poilu)

----------

## Kathryl

Quel difference entre le reiser et xfs et l'ext2/3 ? (suis sur que la question a déja ete posé, non sortez pas les tomates  :Wink: )

----------

